# new owner big idea



## jmis (Jul 16, 2009)

so i dont know much about the technical parts of my car such as problems so on so forth.. but i do know that there are alot of small things i can do to boost the performance. i was looking at the dms intake and love the idea, dont love the price. i mean im paying enough for the car and insurance being a mere 20 years old but i had to have an upgrade from my 96 cobra. 

anyway long story short im going to make my own version of the intake but with a diferent filter up front. http://www.lgmotorsports.com/catalog/images/63-3060.jpg

this type filter with the same short ram set up that dms has. ill keep you guys updated. i just figured i would ask about any tips or tricks to the conversion. i hate the idea of having a ram air hood buy no ram air.


----------



## jmis (Jul 16, 2009)

well now i feel dumb... i just found thr vararam cai... kinda my brilliant idea hahaha guess someone else beat me too it. anyway im gonna make my own and save some money


----------

